# terrible moult....



## idolomantis (Dec 30, 2007)

After my topic ''missing claws'' the mantis has moulted... at night -.- when i looked inher cage, she was somwere on the ground...not realy moulted yet... i think she fal off her stick and well... i cant tell how she looked.. i,ll upload pictures later. She still can eat sdo i try handfeeding for a while


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 30, 2007)

i have to freeze her... she has pieces of her old exoskelleton in her mouth... she cant eat anymore


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 30, 2007)

awhl! that is too bad, I know how you feel


----------



## Malnra (Dec 30, 2007)

sorry to hear that


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks.. she dies on a small bed of leafs.. the good news is that one of my males has moulted to adult...


----------

